# got my baby back baby back baby back



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

wellllllllllllllllll my gti was in the shop 3 weeks, i've had her back about a week now but i havnt been on much been kinda busy. got the roof fixed (when i got my headliner recovered in black tweed, i sent 2 screws through the roof) and painted black, center section of the hood painted black, front bumper fixed from where my bro in law backed into me and put his hitch through, misc. dents ect removed, side molding shaved, and whole car resprayed factory color. Anywho, here she is 
















































OH and that SLIDE IS NOT ON MY PORCH lol. i posted these pix on vwvortex and every1 flamed me for being white trash with a slide on my porch, judgemental morons, i was building a swingset for my kids haha  








And theres one more thing i have to do, put on that dang FMIC (front mount intercooler) i still have been slacking to get my weldon aluminum bov flange, sigh.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Looks good mang! Now slam it!!!!!!!


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

CraziNate said:


> Looks good mang! Now slam it!!!!!!!


im not going any moar low!:rofl:


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Now that you got it back go trade it in on a EVO IX. JK man


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Looks good man...lol I noticed the slide on the porch thing before I read what you said bout it...but the difference between me and the haters on that other board is that I was thinkin..."hey cool...you can slide off the porch!!" lmao...ohh well...nice swingset by the way!!


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

lmao :rofl: :rofl: thanks, it took 10 hours of building!!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Looks great


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Lone Star said:


> Looks good man...lol I noticed the slide on the porch thing before I read what you said bout it...but the difference between me and the haters on that other board is that I was thinkin..."hey cool...you can slide off the porch!!" lmao...ohh well...nice swingset by the way!!


I was thinking,Hey that's so cool!I bet my kids would love something like that!:rofl:


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

nice ride, nice color, even matches the playground ( that was a nice pic)

perfect car for NYC or South Beach... drive safe brother, that's a nice ride.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

awww its cute


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

cute!?!?!?


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

NinaThePitbull said:


> nice ride, nice color, even matches the playground ( that was a nice pic)
> 
> perfect car for NYC or South Beach... drive safe brother, that's a nice ride.


how bout myrtle beach sc?


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Get that front mount on!!!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Alot of people see stuff wrong with ur pics...such as...the intercooler hasn't been installed...the color is all wrong...the model is all wrong...at 1st I thought man...I don't see nothing wrong with the pics...but then I realized I saw something wayyyyy wrong...and I have to speak on it....you should definitely put the water hose on the slide coming off the porch...it would make it way funner.....lmao.....good luck with the project.... jkjk


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

vdubbinya said:


> how bout myrtle beach sc?


nevr lived there,but im guessing it would work there too.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Lone Star said:


> Alot of people see stuff wrong with ur pics...such as...the intercooler hasn't been installed...the color is all wrong...the model is all wrong...at 1st I thought man...I don't see nothing wrong with the pics...but then I realized I saw something wayyyyy wrong...and I have to speak on it....you should definitely put the water hose on the slide coming off the porch...it would make it way funner.....lmao.....good luck with the project.... jkjk


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

a bunch of folks on here seems to know what you mean by the "intercooler" thingy ??? and all that other stuff. Unfortunately it looks like just a green and black car to my uneducated eyes. But if YOU are thrilled then I am thrilled for you!! CONGRATULATIONS!
The play set is cool too.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

haha an intercooler prevents headsoak to your engine. it sits up front in front of your radiator and pressurizes air into a more condensed cooler form to the turbo, which burns better, in return, more hp, more fuel eff, ect. but thanks !  heres a pic of said intercooler  








heres one on a gti, for reference.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

i need one of those across Tyson's chest ! keep him from panting too soon!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

*Sweet Ride*


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

:rofl: Oh Snap Vdub In da Houze.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

lookin good.. not feelin the black stripe on the hood... it'd be better if it were a CF hood w/ the middle exposed like how it is


----------

